# My first vivarium



## TheBrickChicken (Jul 23, 2013)

I built this vivarium over the last week. This is my first attempt at a naturalistic enclosure. It is a 15g high aquarium with screen top.

The background is made out of tree fern tile, Malaysian driftwood, silicone and Eco-Earth. The hardscape includes another piece of driftwood as well as a ghostwood branch.
I used Josh's Frogs False Bottom and ABG mix, some new zealand sphagnum and Magnolia leaf litter.
If you'd like to know more about the plants please ask, I'd appreciate advice on how to modify the selection if necessary or recommended.

I'll be hanging the light fixtures above the tank instead of resting them on the top, I just need to move them to the shelf it will be on.
I will have a MistKing system set up by Thursday.

I'm planning on keeping a pair of leucs in this enclosure.

The images of the tank after it has been planted are pretty terrible because of all of the water, but I'll take more when the glass is clean.

This is the link to the Flickr set that I've uploaded the photos to. I'm really tired right now and have to wake up soon... so I'll leave the info at that and will answer any questions or ask for help as I need it when I am feeling more capable.

frog tank - a set on Flickr


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

A little peninsula inspiration I see? HaHa looks great love all the viewing angles.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Yep, can definitely see the Grimm influence... but that is a good thing


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

wow...really nice. Good job


----------



## TheBrickChicken (Jul 23, 2013)

You guys are good. I saw a photo of his tank on the MistKing website banner and was like damn I want that, then found his Flickr album. First thing that I did was move the wood around to see if I could make it look right with the pieces I had.

I posted a new photo of each of the clear sides with cleaner glass. They make it much easier to see the plants, although in person it's easy enough even when there's water everywhere.


----------



## 1995sportster883 (Dec 16, 2012)

Delightful!

Adam


----------



## Dartre (Apr 21, 2013)

Wish I could see it, but I'm blocked...at school.  I love naturalistic vivs.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

TheBrickChicken said:


> It is a 15g high aquarium with screen top.


It looks very good, although if you haven't already, I would replace the screen top with glass. Whole screen tops let out too much moisture and even with a mistking system, can dry out.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm really feeling that!!! Its going to look real nice when the moss covers the wood.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Very nice set up! Cant wait to see it all matured out!


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

wow! For your first vivarium, it's very impressive. Can't wait to see it mature


----------



## TheBrickChicken (Jul 23, 2013)

frog dude said:


> It looks very good, although if you haven't already, I would replace the screen top with glass. Whole screen tops let out too much moisture and even with a mistking system, can dry out.


It's on the list, along with a lighting upgrade and a clear path to the drainage layer since I didn't build it with one or a bulkhead fitting.


----------



## mike12348 (Jan 23, 2009)

That's really nice, especially considering it's your first vivarium. I'm sure the leucs will love it in there.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I really like the layout of your tank. Well done!


----------



## TheBrickChicken (Jul 23, 2013)

I've added several new photos of my vivarium to the Flickr set; including a few of my tarantula because she's so lovely, and right next to it.

I've upgraded to T5HO lighting; 2x2 foot 6500k tubes. Moved it onto a rack that I bought, and added a MistKing system. The plants and springtail population are all established and growing except for my Korean Rock ferns which must have been in a bad spot and dried out, oh well.

I want some frogs, but unless I can communicate better with my friend who has a friend who has some frogs it might be a bit longer before I get some. Not that I mind, the plants alone are fun.


----------



## TheBrickChicken (Jul 23, 2013)

Acrylic top and 2x2ft T5HO fixture. Still haven't sorted out the ventilation; tomorrow maybe.









2 A. galactonotus "Yellow" Kenny Nazumi line

































Also, the bakers racks that are their home, as well as that of my plants, mealworm colonies, spiders, tools and materials.


----------



## TheBrickChicken (Jul 23, 2013)

I moved my tank to a new place and since then have been doing a bunch of work in it, adding, trimming and moving plants, and blasting them with good light and water.

Upgraded my lights again to 2 15w Grow & Glow LEDs. The foliage is going crazy.

I don't have frogs in it anymore, just a million springtails. The broms each have pups, even the ratchet little one. As everything grows out I hope it gets even better



















I hope this smartass phone works.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

Did you experience any warping of the acrylic top due to heat?


----------



## TheBrickChicken (Jul 23, 2013)

Erikb3113 said:


> Did you experience any warping of the acrylic top due to heat?


Yes I have, but there's only an 1/8 inch or smaller gap on the ends that I don't mind. The bow makes the condensation roll to the middle and drip back down into the tank, which is pretty neat. I'm still planning on a glass top for it but will need to design my hood first 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Tapatalk


----------

